
Show HN: Visualize rates for thousands of freelance devs / designers - mthomasb
https://www.hellobonsai.com/rates
======
mthomasb
Quick run down: a few months ago we launched a tool for freelance designers +
devs to create free work contracts (hellobonsai.com).

With that we've gathered data on how much they charge for different types of
work in different geos.

We noticed there's very little consistent market rate data out there for
freelancers to (1) calibrate their rates, and (2) justify rates to clients. We
hope this helps!

